# easy way to pull files from tivo and burn to playable dvd



## tbohen (Dec 27, 2005)

I have made a good effort to find an answer but everything I find seems to be kludgey and a pain, please tell me there is a better way.

Goal:
Pull shows off of tivo and burn to a dvd that can be played in any dvd player.

I have installed the PTVnet hack software and played with assorted TYtools, but everything just seems to be a 15 step pain to do.

I don't really want to hook a DVD recorder up to the tivo because then I can't be watching anything else while the recording is going on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

This topic can not be discussed here.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Hold it right there! 

LET ME SEE your HANDS!

You have the right to remain silent! 
Anything you say can and will be used against you in the .... I will TASER you.

Isn't it weird that their is a database that has deals?


----------



## tbohen (Dec 27, 2005)

ok I know the place that has deals on databases, but can someone at least give me a yes or know if my request is a possibility, or should I give up. If no one replies I wont keep pestering.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if it wasn't possible we could talk about it. 
Honsestly though if you've investigated tytool there isn't anything easier.


----------



## tbohen (Dec 27, 2005)

Good point 

I guess I was just hoping for a lot less work, it just seems to take so many steps, oh well guess I'm to lazy...


----------



## llurkin (Apr 28, 2005)

Everybody wants to go to heaven, but nobody wants to die!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

tbohen said:


> I have installed the PTVnet hack software and played with assorted TYtools, but everything just seems to be a 15 step pain to do.


That's why long ago I decided on a standalone DVD recorder. I grew tired of so much 'hands on' just to make a personal DVD backup of a recording (and I'm a 'techie' so it's not a foreign thing to me).



tbohen said:


> I don't really want to hook a DVD recorder up to the tivo because then I can't be watching anything else while the recording is going on.


You get in the habit of starting burns to DVD when you leave the house or go to bed at night.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

tbohen said:


> everything just seems to be a 15 step pain to do


Actually it's more like 8 or 10 steps, and that is if you use VideoReDo (which you should if you're going to make the effort at all).

Take a look at the writeup w/ pix done by weethet. Although it should not be used a substitute for the official release notes, it does give a nice "visual" of the process. Which may help the task look less daunting the first time around.

http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_extract_videos.php

Try it. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan Collins said:


> This topic can not be discussed here.


With the advent of TiVoToGo and commercial tools like the Sonic plug-in and VideoRedo, is that really still true? Is video extraction, when using tools like that, still taboo? It's getting to be a pretty hazy line ...

_edit:_ as an example, what's the difference between the OP's question and this thread?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

TTG is service that you pay for and the video that is pulled is converted to a media player file.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong since I'm making a guess here.......

So my guess is that the difference is that one way is legal where all other tools are not.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

tbohen said:


> I have made a good effort to find an answer but everything I find seems to be kludgey and a pain, please tell me there is a better way.
> 
> Goal:
> Pull shows off of tivo and burn to a dvd that can be played in any dvd player.
> ...


Let me chime in with Gunny.
*T*hat ver*Y* tool is what I use to go directly to .mpg. The WeetHet Guide is a nice method, but give me the unedited .mpg. I then use MPEG Video Wizard to crop ends and ditch commercials. Then a DVD author program to finish and burn.

Three steps. Two of them exactly as I did them with an analog cature.

The bonus is DD 5.1 audio (when available). The downside is that where an HR10-250 does instantaneous (and lovely) downconversion to SD, I'm stuck with the massively time consuming downconversion via PC.

BUt no schlepping the TiVo to the computer room!


----------



## MartyBoy00 (Apr 16, 2003)

I then use MPEG Video Wizard to crop ends and ditch commercials. Then a DVD author program to finish and burn.


Kimsan,

I am going to download a trial version because it looks VERY cool.. but $120... yikes..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> TTG is service that you pay for and the video that is pulled is converted to a media player file.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong since I'm making a guess here.......
> 
> So my guess is that the difference is that one way is legal where all other tools are not.


I've asked about this before and the answer I got was TTG doesn't circumvent DRM but the other methods do.
Although the talk about direct show dump has been allowed to remain so I dunno any more.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

MartyBoy00 said:


> I then use MPEG Video Wizard to crop ends and ditch commercials. Then a DVD author program to finish and burn.
> 
> Kimsan,
> 
> I am going to download a trial version because it looks VERY cool.. but $120... yikes..


I did a ton of analog->mpeg2 captures with an ATI card (before I "came to the dark side") and found MVW to be well worth the money. The previews during editing are instantaneous as opposed to the editors in Ulead DMF or Nero 6 & 7. The output is streamed rather than re-encoded. It also handles HD res files and AC3 audio just as easily. Unfortunately it sucks for down-resing HD (which Ulead and Nero do okay).

If you already have a DAVID author program there's no need for their new MVW-DVD version. The $99 MVW has what you need.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Buy a cheap DSR704 off ebay for 25 with free shipping. Hard drives are so cheap you can just archive the shows, I just bought a 200 gigger from Staples for $39. Do your PTVNet thing. When you have a bunch of shows you want to save stick a drive in the cheapo and copy the shows to the drive via MRV. Make a nice little index. When the drive is full just get another. You can watch those shows at any time and in Dolby Digital. No conversion needed. Just archiving.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Jerry_K said:


> Buy a cheap DSR704 off ebay for 25 with free shipping.


Or get a (nearly) free (only pay $15 for shipping) from DirecTV with their DVR4ME promotion.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

goony said:


> Or get a (nearly) free (only pay $15 for shipping) from DirecTV with their DVR4ME promotion.


I think its a bit of a crapshoot with the DVR4ME promotion. Some folks are getting R10's and others get units that are more functional.

BTW, I use VideoRedo for mpg editing and it is a fantastic tool.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

MartyBoy00 said:


> I am going to download a trial version because it looks VERY cool.. but $120... yikes..


Check out VideoReDo as well. At $49 it looks like a cheaper alternative to MVW with very similar capabilities.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

windracer said:


> With the advent of TiVoToGo and commercial tools like the Sonic plug-in and VideoRedo, is that really still true? Is video extraction, when using tools like that, still taboo? It's getting to be a pretty hazy line ...
> 
> _edit:_ as an example, what's the difference between the OP's question and this thread?


Where the decryption/DRM violation happens. With TTG, it happens on the PC, and the lline is decrypting the files with the likes of DSD, although the admins have been lax on enforcing that.
With Ty, it happens on the DVR.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Where the decryption/DRM violation happens. With TTG, it happens on the PC, and the lline is decrypting the files with the likes of DSD, although the admins have been lax on enforcing that.
> With Ty, it happens on the DVR.


Ok, makes sense.


----------

